# Are The ducks Moving yet?



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like weather middle of next week should start the push! Not much seen in southern MN yet.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

LOTS of ducks moving into SE ND. Quite the spectacle to watch while waiting for deer.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Saw 10,000 or so Mallards north of Bigstone Refuge on the MN side last night. 40-50 mile south of the Nodak border. They're in the fields once a day.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Seen alot deer hunting this weekend over central ND, a nice sight compared to the duckless skies we've been seeing here for the last few weeks. Im hoping for some good duck hunting once again this weekend.


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

i was out in SE ND this morning and saw about 4 mallards all morning that includes the hunt and driving around... i think it is just too early yet...maybe im in the wrong area who knows.. saw a lot of geese heading to the fields. weather is just too nice... im just waiting for the jet stream to change


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Scouted mid morning today and there wasnt a duck to be found!! Either the few that were around rode that 40mph wind on south and/or the bird havent left canda yet.
Unbelievable! :eyeroll: 
Are you guys seeing any yet?


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

If someone would have told me that I would have seen the number of GWT migrating this morning that I did through eastern Nebraska I woulda slapped em.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

wow...GWT are tough little buggers....late migrators. Hopefully that's a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

With snow and 50mph winds last night, did the duck start moving out of canada and through ND/SD yet?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

yes, I just got back today from SD and they are moving. this should be the week.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Lots of ducks moving into Nd. seen 3 big flocks feeding in fields all withing 6 miles of driving. 7 of us limited out saturday morning and also were able to get 13 snows/blues. Should be the week when the big push.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of birds moving the past 3 days, especially today. All species moving.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

was out yesterday morning, pulled 9 snows, 3 greater canadas and 2 nice drake mallards in the rain over decoys, was a great hunt.

Was about 2 miles north of audabon


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

Was out on Friday and saw birds. Deer hunted Saturday since I didnt want to get shot in the slough by some moron thinking I was a deer. Skipped Sunday due to the blue skies and 50mph winds. Went out this morning and they were all gone!! :evil: 
What the *&%$??! Those bastards will be landing on ice if they dont come through by Wed.!! :eyeroll:


----------

